# Eventide h9000 aes nyc



## chimuelo (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## tmhuud (Oct 18, 2017)

I have to have this. Whats the price diff on blank face vs full on LED screen version?


----------



## tmhuud (Oct 18, 2017)

nm- found it 5k blank
7k - full


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Oct 18, 2017)

For strictly studio use (and using digital I/O so no need for high-end converters), is this still worth the price considering their own plugins and all of the other plugins available? Is it still a matter of computers not being able to do that processing since they have their purpose built processors for this like people say is the case with Bricasti?


----------



## tmhuud (Oct 18, 2017)

2017 Presets and a Randomize Parameter Function. Oh. My. Specs look robust. Its going to kick ass.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 19, 2017)

Incredible piece of gear.
I’m selling my QSC Array to buy this.
I want this for my keyboard rig.
I’ll run 6 AUX Channels for pre Master Out, then have 2 x stereo FX on the Master.
The sidechain/ducking possibilities on this are amazing.

Was just about to break down and buy UAD TBolt Rack.

The MIDI Specs are fantastic too.
Full automation of every parameter. 

Possibly the best FX Unit ever made.
From a company with decades of bad ass Algos.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 19, 2017)

If your in NY and need into AES today-Sat hit me up.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Oct 19, 2017)

Sold my H8000fw and EveNet remote back in January when I first heard about this. Gotta consider it sometime. 

.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 19, 2017)

You always get the best stuff.
Please give a Review here if you get it.
I’m at the mercy of the Craigslist Freak show to fund this gem.
It’s as bad as a Gearslutz thread where guys talk about 2500 USD Avalon EQs for their Kick Drum Sample on some 200 dollar Drum machine.....


----------



## Jack Weaver (Oct 19, 2017)

Yo Jimmie,

It'll be a while yet. They aren't shipping until Q1 '18 and I have to move yet one more time before about June. Hopefully I can find a place to settle down for a few years. We've been on the move since '14. I'm getting pretty good at building studios. This is my fifth one since '14. This one sounds the best of them all. 

In the meantime I'm liquidating a few pieces of kit:

*Lexicon 480L
pr. ATC 25 speakers
Lexicon PCM 96D Surround 'verb
Shadow Hills Mastering Compressor
Dangerous ST/SR monitor controller
Cranesong STC-8M Compressor*

....and some other odds and ends.

Please anyone feel free to speak up and do some purchasing.

.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 21, 2017)

Building a studio is something Ive never experienced.
Each time it must get better. 

Been listening to Eventide Reverbs.
Have to say I think I understand why they don’t Demo those as much as their Filters and Modulation FX.

Sure hope their H9000 has new Algos.
It’s possible earlier Algos were limited by DSP Power.
Like the old Kurzweil KSP8.

Hopefully the sheer amount of power in these new units addresses that chink in the armour.
Always wanted a single multi FX unit.

TC Fireworx is the poor mans choice.
I cascade mine in pairs. But we’ll worth the effort as they’re automated head to toe.

Good luck with your next studio.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 21, 2017)

Never met anyone who didn’t get their money’s worth from a 480L.

The rental companies here in Vegas use analog gear exclusively.
You might want to check out a couple as 480Ls for FOH are still quite popular.


----------

